# How to repair a Crock whiskey jug?



## ShowMeStateBottles (Nov 19, 2008)

Are there people that repair crocks?


 Thanks!


----------



## farmgal (Nov 19, 2008)

Greetings,
 There are ppl who have repaired all kinds of things here in the forum. And they use everything from elmers glue to expensive epoxy. I'm sure if you maybe post a picture people might be able to help you better. Hang in there someone I'm sure can help. Welcome to the forum. farmgal


----------



## LC (Nov 19, 2008)

Check this link at the bottom farmgal . Hope it helps .

 Re: STONEWARE CROCK REPAIR
*Posted By: Peter Dale <PeterCDale@wmconnect.com> (cache-dr09.proxy.aol.com) 
 Date: 2/11/4 13:04 In Response To: Re: STONEWARE CROCK REPAIR (pat picconatto)​*​ Go to the search function at the top of the discussion panel (for Ceramic repair) index page .In the question line topic type in crock repair.You'll see several threads that lead to answers for any type of crock repair that includes cracks.If you can't find the detail you need then send me an email. Peter Dale 

http://antiquerestorers.com/cgi-bin/bbs/porc/config.pl?read=1111


----------



## LC (Nov 19, 2008)

Click on the link below farmagal and it will take you to Google . On that page you will find other links for repairing crocks , and probably more on the following pages . 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&fkt=3535&fsdt=16584&q=crock+repair&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=


----------



## farmgal (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks LC,
 The post was for ShowMeStateBottles....I saved the link for the future tho. I have several pieces of pottery to put together. farmgal


----------



## LC (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry about that , I would have sworn I had replied to the other .


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you both for the help!

 Chuck,


----------

